# Anxiety every day before work



## DBZfan951892

Hey guys, new to the forum here, I love it it is so helpful! Anyway, I just wanted to know if any one else really struggles with going to work on a day to day basis. I mean I'm grateful to have a job, but every day before work my mind like prevents me from doing what everyone else does and just go to work and get it over with. My anxiety kicks in really bad as soon as I start thinking about work. I have such a hard time leaving my comfort zone :/ I guess I'm just here to be reassured that there is others who can relate to what I'm feeling. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kevin001

Yes I think this applies to most of us. I had it so bad when I used to work. When I would get off work I would be dreading the next day. I would have to get myself mentally prepared for work everyday.


----------



## Jammer25

I definitely agree that it takes me a long time to mentally prepare for each day. Not that I have anxiety about going to work - most days anyway - but more so in anticipating issues with projects that might come up. Thinking about what I could do to cut off what might go wrong, not being able to finish a project in time...that sort of thing. I guess it's like I worry about worst case scenarios too much.

Unless I know there's a company party for someone's birthday, or a holiday office party. That sort of thing gets my SA going in the morning pretty bad regardless of actual work.


----------



## Grog

Yep every day starts around 3 am ish and turns into severe depression at 6:50 when I leave the house then more depression and anxiety at 7:00 thinking about the day ahead . It goes away at 1500 when it's time to go home . 
This new job sucks . But cause I just bought a house to renovate I'm stuck for a bit


----------



## HannahG

I think I've trained myself a little bit before work. Since I work afternoons, I get up late, I focus on tasks like showering/getting dressed, then I get to do something I like, such as watch tv or read for a bit. I then get out to the bus stop.
Mostly it's just going through the motions, but it's when I actually get on the bus that I start thinking about what a crappy job I have and how much anxiety I have at it (which has gotten worse lately). I get a little emotional actually, which is okay considering I have big sunglasses to help hide a bit. 

So when I get off the bus I just feel like like I wasted all that time getting downtown for nothing - if I don't go into work. At that point, it's not really a choice. I just don't want to waste a day. I think about how, if I don't go to work, I want the entire day, that it would be better to just wake up then call in sick (which sometimes I do struggle with). Some days i'm laying in bed with my alarm waking me up at 10:30am and I don't get out of bed until 12:30pm because it's 2 hours of struggling and just wanting to stay in my comfy bed...

But mostly, it's going through the motions. If I don't feel anxious on the bus, I'll feel it as soon as I walk into the building. And lately, I'll feel depressed when I get home, knowing that just wasted 10 hours on a job I hate to come home to a crappy apartment... sometimes that'll spark some anxiety & stress...

Yeah, I just need to win the lottery and quit so I can do whatever I want


----------



## Malek

My life is like that movie Office Space except its manual labor so I'm slowly breaking my back.


Every new day, feels like the worst day of my life.



Also I'm being cheated there, I'm bidding my time and trying to be patient to allow them to fix it soon, otherwise I'm gonna have to find greener pastures, which sucks but I hate feeling like I'm working on a sinking ship.


----------



## Hayman

Welcome to the forum @ DBZfan951892! Workplace anxiety probably forms half of the total anxiety I have. If the need to work was removed from me, there would be a significant improvement to my health more or less overnight. I must stress that it's not so much the work that bothers me – it's having to deal with people that gets to me.

Every morning I get up feeling low. Some mornings I actually feel ill. When I know I've got a heavy workload day or something I know I don't want to do, I'm physically shaking when I'm leaving the house. If I wake up early, then that's it. I can't get back to sleep again and I'll end up spending upwards of nine hours at work when I've only had three/four hours sleep beforehand. 

I'm positively depressed every Sunday afternoon and I'm certainly not approachable in the evening. Whilst this hasn't happened for a while, I have been reduced to tears on Sunday nights before now. 

Unfortunately, my parents don't understand. They keep on asking me why I feel like this and that I've been working with the company for 'x' years. Why should I be nervous and anxious?  It doesn't matter if I've been working for 100 years – I just don't like it. I don't like mixing and dealing with people. Simple. As a result, work has been nothing more than an open prison environment to me.


----------



## zomb

I get anxiety everyday before work. But I know work will be fine and I cope fine. I just worry that I will fail and not get my work done in time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## quesara

I used to have a really hard time with pre-work anxiety. Luckily my current position is low stress and requires very little social interaction, so it's gotten better.


----------



## Try2bstrong

I get gastrointestinal issues every morning before work. My issues are magnified because I have a job in a company that is poorly run and will likely be sold. This will equal a lay off for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Try2bstrong

Grog said:


> Yep every day starts around 3 am ish and turns into severe depression at 6:50 when I leave the house then more depression and anxiety at 7:00 thinking about the day ahead . It goes away at 1500 when it's time to go home .
> This new job sucks . But cause I just bought a house to renovate I'm stuck for a bit


I have a similar situation. How are you coping?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## apx24

Yep I have work tomorrow and I'm ****ting bricks about it. It's really dragging me down, I've ended up resorting to eating tubs of ice cream to cope.


----------



## HannahG

Adding to my earlier post... I still get days that are really bad they just don't happen too often. Usually I can force myself to go to work.

Today I was so anxious I called in sick again, then I felt guilty for about 3 hours after. I'm so mad at myself & my SA


----------



## Imbored21

And that's why I'm retired.


----------



## kuhan1923

Yeah there's basically no time for me when I'm not anxious. I procrastinate for literally everything, even going to do something I enjoy I get anxiety and procrastinate.

I keep pushing myself though because the alternative is a lot worse...


----------



## cuttingboard

Hayman said:


> If I wake up early, then that's it. I can't get back to sleep again and I'll end up spending upwards of nine hours at work when I've only had three/four hours sleep beforehand.


Love your posts since a lot of them I can totally relate to. This bit especially - that's so me on some days before I gotta work as well, it's so frustrating, no matter what you do you just can't switch your brain back off again.


----------



## apx24

Yes this is relentless and I hate it. I really hate it. I envy how most people can go to work without feeling ****ing social anxiety.


----------



## DBZfan951892

Thanks for the replies everybody sorry it took me so long to reply, I have been having phone issues lately. I had a very bad nervous breakdown at work today over something I have kept bottled up for ten months, and I had to go home early because I was panicking so bad. I am so embarrassed with myself, I feel so stupid. On the upside I was able to get his thing off my chest at home and fee so much better now. Thanks for listening everyone I love you all


----------



## thinkstoomuch101

Glad to know I'm not the only one. This past weekend, I was sleeping. I awakened with a start, looked at my alarm clock and the dread settled in. We all know that sinking feeling of knowing that the whole day does not belong to us.. It's at that gawd forsaken hell-hole, called "work".. then I realized it was my day off. Talk about "relief"! :lol


----------



## tea111red

Yep. I get anxiety almost every day that I work and I've had my job for almost a year. Don't know when this will go away.


----------



## Hayman

Try2bstrong said:


> I get gastrointestinal issues every morning before work. My issues are magnified because I have a job in a company that is poorly run and will likely be sold. This will equal a lay off for me.


That's nasty. I suffer from Ulcerative Colitis and it always, without fail, goes through a mini flare-up at the end of a weekend/Monday morning. It's pointless trying to explain this to my specialists as they're more interested in what's going on inside me, rather than what's actually causing it (improving the symptoms rather than fixing the actual cause). I've told them in the past it's down to work worries and whilst they kind-of see a link between stress and these mini-flare ups, they just look at me like I'm daft when I say it's down to dealing with people at work. Again, another example that shows Social Anxiety remains fundamentally misunderstood.

Anyway, the company I used to work for went through a really bad patch during the recession. We used to have six depots in 2007. This had been reduced to two with countless redundancies by 2010. During this time, we were all looking over our shoulders wondering who's next going to be laid off. My time come in August of that year, unfortunately. It triggered another bout of depression for me that lasted for much of that year (I could see it coming for months before it happened - everyone else denied it). I was even signed off work sick for six weeks on the run-up to being laid off.

The company I work for now is an independent place and I know at least one of the directors wants to sell the place by the end of the decade (it wasn't any announcement - it was something I overheard). Whether it'll happen or not is another matter. It's not the place that could be bought and run on as it is. It's the type of business that could be bought by a larger competitor, stripped of it's assets over a period of a year or so and then closed.



cuttingboard said:


> Love your posts since a lot of them I can totally relate to. This bit especially - that's so me on some days before I gotta work as well, it's so frustrating, no matter what you do you just can't switch your brain back off again.


Thanks! Yes, my brain struggles to switch off from work. I think this is because barring my dull, non-existent private life, I have nothing else. It's either that or work. Therefore it's not that unusual that random work thoughts crop up in my head during the evenings and at the weekends. Things I've forgotten, things I've got to face the following day e.t.c... Once that starts, getting back to sleep again is very difficult. I honestly can't think of the last time I had much more than six hours sleep on a 'work night' (Sunday - Thursday nights in my case).


----------



## Kami E

tea111red said:


> Yep. I get anxiety almost every day that I work and I've had my job for almost a year. Don't know when this will go away.


So glad I found this thread! I've been at my job for over a year and a half and I feel dread every morning.

When I first started it was just nerves, and then I made friends and a boyfriend and even though I don't really like what I do - it was pretty great! Then we broke up, and no one at work can really stand me (because I got tired of pretending to be happy after a while), and now its a constant source of dread. Yay.


----------



## Excaliber

I can relate to this, I just started a new job a few weeks ago and I'm still dealing with terrible anxiety when I have to go in the mornings. Its going to be a long 3 years in this apprenticeship, I don't suppose it will get much better when I go to school either, that will take a while to get adjusted too as well before I get comfy.


----------



## tortillachip

Yes everyday. Poor sleep turns me into a primitive, socially anxious caveman too. Sometimes you'll have random days where you're anxious AF.


----------

